# RB25 R33 gearbox wanted!!



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

As above I***8217;m searching for an R33 gearbox as I found out my 34 was imported with a RB20 gearbox for some reason. 

If someone has a second hand one reasonably priced that would be ace! Before I order a new one from japan. 

Thanks a lot


----------

